# Engage PTO



## Rjenkins52$ (May 10, 2021)

I just bought a New Holland 7635. 
1999 model. I have not or may not get an owners manual for it. Can someone in the know tell me how to engage the PTO? It has a button type switch by the right side window. It seems to turn right or left. Does the brake have to be set? Does the tractor have to be in neutral, do you have to have the clutch pushed in? Thank you. I will appreciate anyone’s input


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I would say that $110.00 for a manual will save you thousands down the road. Something you should consider.


----------

